# Flyer placement on motor vehicle windshields?



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think there is anything explicit in the MGL or CMR against someone placing flyers on the windshields of someone's motor vehicle (although I can think of laws that might apply). I asked around at my dept. and surprisingly got a lot of debate on whether this was illegal and what you'd cite them for. Anyone have a clue? We're not looking to cite anyone in particular, I just saw someone had done this to like 30 cars in one of our public lots, and began to wonder. (Just to be clear, we don't have a local ordinance on this explicitly.)


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

One time I was working in the food store, just got my first car a 1988 Pontiac Bonneville. 
Some idiot put a handbill on my car for papa ginos. I got so ticked, I took a bunch of handbills, and put them on the Papa Ginos delivery cars and taped them on the front door of papa ginos. Needless to say they didn't put any more handbills on my car. I was only 17 at the time. Worse thing I ever done close to criminal.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Careful Wolf....If they just blow off littering would be a tough charge to convict on as the person did not throw the items on the ground. On the other hand if you "threw them away" and they landed on the ground you'd be guilty of littering.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

rg1283 said:


> Worse thing I ever done close to criminal.


 What about cutting that tag off the mattress in college? lol


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

rg1283 said:


> Worse thing I ever done close to criminal.


Damn dude, stop playing Dungeons and Dragons and get out some...


----------

